# Grappling Socks for BJJ



## ginger_beard

Anyone ever tried them?

I'm hesistant about starting again as I had surgery to get a big toe nail completed removed and the root killed, so I'll never grow one back now. It's a bit sensitive and would tear easily with contact as it hasn't grew back a strong skin yet. But I don't want to wait much longer as I'm been missing BJJ loads.


----------

